# Another broken train arrived tonight.



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently bought two trains.  One was an Aristo E-8, which came with a floating fig, pinched wire and a missing lifting ring. I fixed it and have to wait until mid Jan. for lifting ring part to come in. Okay, cased closed.


Today I recieved another Aristo engine. this time it was a CNW Pacific.  First I opened the engine box and a tube on front was broke so I re glued it. Next,  I opened the long tender box, and  the entire truck was broke in half.  I think this is maybe  my last  Aristo purchase.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Rob,


Do what i do, I no longer fix any new trains that come because most stuff i have received has damage and usually it's either ups or the dealer that damages it before it's shipped to you, call your dealer tell them you want it picked up and a new replacement not a fixed one, you touched on a sore subject with me cause i know the feelin, some guys are willing to fix them on there own, i used to do this as well but got tired of paying what were paying now for trains and i demand it be new and un broke or you  get it back period....the reason this got me is before xmas i ordered 11 new usa cars from a dealer i received them last week and 6 of them had some sort of damage and most of the damage appears to be dealer damaged. the cars were not factory sealed and appeared to have been removed from there boxs at one time and carelessly replaced with no wrap on them, 2 had a broken trucks most had figer prints on them and lots of interior damage...  and of course he tried blaming it on ups!!! long story short they got sent back and credited to my card and i just ordered them again thrue a different dealer and told him to ship dirrect from usa trains only.... or no sale.


Nick S.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Goodness! I've never had such trouble, though I'm notorious for loosing the bell on any new loco I get. I think I'd be a little grumpy.


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

I tell the dealer to replace the loco or to give me a big discount for the one I have. I will not pay for a new loco and get a broken one without it costing me less money. I would no buy a broken loco at a store without asking (demanding) a drop in price. I have good luck with this both at the stores and when order through the Net.


 


Art


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I just called St. Aubin's and they told me that their hands are tied until I call UPS.  I was going to just repair it but now it is going back. All it really needed was a new truck on the tender. I had already glued the broken grab iron on the front.


 I don't think the consumer should have to deal with UPS. I now have to be home tomorrow from 7am to 7pm. I also had some bad luck with UPS insurance about five years ago. They fought with the company about who was to blame and it took nearly two months.  I don't know if they have improved.


The E-8 also was a bit upsetting in the fact that G Scale Junction basically told me how to glue the fig back in and to call Aristo for the parts I needed.


I guess the lesson learned here is try to avoid the temptation of the good deals these shops offer and just order from my LHS.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Shocking. 

Of course, I did once get a box from DHL that looked like: 










The TE transmitter was undamaged.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By N.S. Rob on 01/03/2008 12:50 PM


I just called St. Aubin's and they told me that their hands are tied until I call UPS.  I was going to just repair it but now it is going back. All it really needed was a new truck on the tender. I had already glued the broken grab iron on the front.


 I don't think the consumer should have to deal with UPS. I now have to be home tomorrow from 7am to 7pm. I also had some bad luck with UPS insurance about five years ago. They fought with the company about who was to blame and it took nearly two months.  I don't know if they have improved.


The E-8 also was a bit upsetting in the fact that G Scale Junction basically told me how to glue the fig back in and to call Aristo for the parts I needed.


I guess the lesson learned here is try to avoid the temptation of the good deals these shops offer and just order from my LHS.


 



Rob Thats another reason i would never buy from st aulbins, since pat the ownwer died that place and most of the people that work there are jokes,they tell you what you want to here to sell you and then no follow up service, YOU DO NOT HAVE TO FILE THEY CLAIM THEY DO.......call them back tell them this if they give you a hard time about doing there jobs, tell them you are going to call charge card and have transaction reversed as you did not receive what you ordered in good shpe....PERIOD... don't let them give you any crap, thats all that place is anymore since pat died. service sucks, people suck, and prices have gone thrue the roof. actually in my opion they are the joke of large scale retailers.....you are the customer you dicktate not them...not them to you,ok so good luck.


Nick S.


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoah! Nick a lot of anger. I guess they have got you in the past. I know when I went up there last summer no one would even help me out. They just sat there on their computers. I should have stayed away, but a 289.00 Pacific seemed like a good deal.


 I am going to see what happens tomorrow and see what UPS says. The box was the original unopened box shipped from Aristo. It was in mint shape with no damage. It  was probably broke from the factory.


The thing is all they had to do was send me a new truck and I would have kept it.  Oh well.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a friend who worked briefly for Ugly Parcel Smashers during the holidays a few years back. He said that he saw lots of stuff get thrown, dropped, etc. and the attitude was pretty much "So what? It's insured" 

On the subject of insurance, I've had my share of claims, and usually they try to fight it. They'll try to claim everything from bad packing to pre-existing damage, and will sometimes keep kicking it back for more documentation until you give up or the time limit expires. I think I read somewhere that they actually only pay about 27% of claims. The odds with the PO are a little better, but not much.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I just ordered from them.(Nevada)  I spoke to Mark on the phone. When I first called  he was busy with a customer he said he would call back in 10 Min's.  Half hour later he called and could not have  apologised more for not calling back when he said he would. He was very helpful, and my order arrived with no damage.


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I ordered from the Chicago store and I have always heard good things about them.  It is not my point to bash them at all. I can only relay the facts of what has happened. So far they have been really nice.


I just cannot see why they didn't send me the broken truck. I am not to keen on the idea of letting the U.P.S. guy take my package, reopen it and then send it back to St. Aubins. The part then has to be ordered, repaired and then shipped back. I am a little too impatient for that. And I don't see how they will be able to fix the piece I glued back on. I know they have no replacements for this engine and if I have to send it back I don't want this one back with the broken piece glued on. I was willing to let it slide in order to just keep this engine and not having to get something else. But now things have changed and I would rather have something not broken anymore.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By nick s. on 01/03/2008 1:14 PM
Posted By N.S. Rob on 01/03/2008 12:50 PM


I just called St. Aubin's and they told me that their hands are tied until I call UPS.  I was going to just repair it but now it is going back. All it really needed was a new truck on the tender. I had already glued the broken grab iron on the front.


 I don't think the consumer should have to deal with UPS. I now have to be home tomorrow from 7am to 7pm. I also had some bad luck with UPS insurance about five years ago. They fought with the company about who was to blame and it took nearly two months.  I don't know if they have improved.


The E-8 also was a bit upsetting in the fact that G Scale Junction basically told me how to glue the fig back in and to call Aristo for the parts I needed.


I guess the lesson learned here is try to avoid the temptation of the good deals these shops offer and just order from my LHS.


 



Rob Thats another reason i would never buy from st aulbins, since pat the ownwer died that place and most of the people that work there are jokes,they tell you what you want to here to sell you and then no follow up service, YOU DO NOT HAVE TO FILE THEY CLAIM THEY DO.......call them back tell them this if they give you a hard time about doing there jobs, tell them you are going to call charge card and have transaction reversed as you did not receive what you ordered in good shpe....PERIOD... don't let them give you any crap, thats all that place is anymore since pat died. service sucks, people suck, and prices have gone thrue the roof. actually in my opion they are the joke of large scale retailers.....you are the customer you dicktate not them...not them to you,ok so good luck.


Nick S.



Nick S., I agree with you 100% about that place and you hit it right on the head as to why. Also have you noticed that it's cheaper to buy thru USA direct then thru them?? Also you are 100% correct about the shipper is the one that's supposed to start a claim process with UPS...Here's a quote taken directly from the UPS site about claims..


" If your package was damaged in transit, report the damage. If the damage is confirmed by UPS, the shipper can file a claim for the repair or replacement value of the package contents up to the declared value


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick S,


Did you call Aristo and see if they could do anything?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 01/03/2008 5:59 PM


Nick S,


Did you call Aristo and see if they could do anything? 





hello,


it wasn't mine that was damaged it was robs, but as to calling aristo to warrentie a damaged part? i really don't think that is fair to aristocraft or the other manufacturea to have to repair  a item out of there pocket due to the poor handling of the package by the dealer or ups... this is what pisses me off about  some dealers  they sell you the item then don't want nothing to do with it if theres a problem.. thats B.S., especially for the high price we pay for this stuff should be perfect when you get it. if some want to fix there NEW trains when they come to them broken thats great, but i refuse to ANYMORE... I BOUGHT NEW I WANT NEW PERIOD........now i know i get on these guys from aristo and usa and others about some things, but fair is  fair and i  don't think they should have to pay because of [carelessness] and negleck of someone else. WOW... i know i spelled that wrong  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif,oooooo time for bed can't think any more tonight...anyway just food for thought,


nick s.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 01/03/2008 12:53 PM
Shocking. 

Of course, I did once get a box from DHL that looked like:


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with Nick, had another supplier tell me to contact Fed Ex, took 2 weeks for Fed Ex to come back and tell me the shipper has to file the claim... the dealer never did anything, and the time to file the claim expired. 

Of course I will never order from that dealer again, but the bigger point is that ALL dealers KNOW they have to file the claim, and are scumbags if they tell you to do it. Anyone that has a business knows who files the claim. 

Vote with your checkbook! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Rite on Greg!!


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got an Aristo caboose that, believe it or not, the train it was shipped on derailed and crashed somewhere in Kansas. The caboose is fine, but the box was pretty torn up. 

John


----------



## DrVibes (Jan 3, 2008)

Afew years ago I visited St Aubin junction in Vegas. I had a good look around and left without talking to any one. At the time, I was a little dissapointed, but in all fainerness, they are a shipping warehouse not a hobby store.


I have ordered at least 6 bachmann locomotives from them and they have arrived here on Vancouver island in good condition every time. I must admit tho, I only use the locomotives for parts!


I am always impressed at how well the Bachmann locomotives are packaged, 2 boxes and a layer of foam between.  I have never ordered an Aristo loco, but perhaps their packaging needs to be improved.


Whenever I have placed an order with St A, I always get to speek to a real person right away, they are always polite, they always have the item in stock, and ship the next day at the latest. Who could complain with that???


My local hobby store could get the parts for me and I suppose assume the risk of dammage in shipping, but they charge me double what St A does, I am retired, the bottom line is very important to me, so I will continue to give two thumbs up to places like St A for keeping our hobby affordable.


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

UPS guy came today picked up package. he agreed with me that the box was in mint shape and they would probably fight it. But it was up to the claims dept. I asked him who normally submits the claim and he said they like the shipper to. I guess St. Aubins was just trying to get out of making the call. He said the shipper had all the info and they are the ones they will work with to make this situation right. I made a call to the credit card company and told them what happened. They were really understanding and said in not so many words " scew them we'll take care of it." They said it would take about three to five days to resolve this. All I have to do is fax them the info and start the ball rolling. I am going to call St. Aubins first and at least give them an ear full and let them know that they should have called UPS.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

N S Rob,


I would say if the shipping box was in good condition, the tender was broke from Aristo Craft.  Sent to ST.A  and they just shipped it out.


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

Update: 

I called St Aubin's and decided to try the whole UPS return process. I thought this might shed light on their business practices with other forum members. I talked to Matt who seemed nice. He said give it at least a week and call back Monday the 14th. I called today and Matt was scheduled off. So naturally no one knew anything. I threatened to cancel my charge and they pleaded to wait. They said Matt would call me tomorrow. 

My feelings: 

I know that the UPS check staus allows the shippper to call and find out more info on what is going on. Why didn't they jut do that? And I wonder if Matt is always off on Monday? Also are they trying to push this past a certain time frame so I can't cancel my credit charge?


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Rob, 
Having worked in a customer service environment I have to agree with them in having you speak to Matt when he is in on Tuesday. Depending how notetaking is done they might have to recreate everything he has done or attempted to do. 
LAO


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

The problem I had with St Aubin's was that I placed a big order, and was told everything was in stock. When I got the order two bags of Split Jaw clamps were not in the package. The invoice noted they were on back order and would be shipped later. I had asked them to ship everything the cheapest way. When the rail clamps arrived it was by UPS and the shipping was almost as much as the rail clamps. They could have been shipped by the post office for about $3 bucks. They Ho Hummed the whole thing. 

I agree that since the original owner died service has gone to ****, and the prices have definitely gone up on most things. In fairness everything I have ever got from them arrived in good shape. Not so for my son who bought an LGB Mogul which wobbled down the track like a drunken sailor. They had him ship it back and sent a "NEW" one. Close examination revealed it was the old one with the same exact problem, nothing even fixed. It went back too and he bought his mogul elsewhere. Seems a shame when the old man was around I bought a bunch of stuff there. Now I buy most of my needs from RLD Hobbies. The owner Robby takes care of you personally, and he will meet the discounters prices, has great shipping, what more can you ask for! He has often had the package packed and ready for UPS pickup, before I am off the phone.


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

St. Aubins called me today and said UPS was disputing the claim. They had my engine at St. Aubins and were going to fight UPS. They said that they would know more tomorrow or Thursday. I asked if I could get something else now that they had my engine and were fighting UPS. But he said he would have to talk to his boss. I told him to tell his boss that," if they still did not have this resolved by 4pm tomorrow, I was faxing the paper work to my credit card company to stop the charge." I also told him that," I was posting this procedure on MLS and a lot of people have had some bad dealings with them since Pat had passed away." He said," that for every bad post there was a good one about St. Aubins." That's fifty percent good and fifty percent bad. I would not buy from someone with a fifty percent rating on e-bay. Would you? Of course he was blaming UPS for their policy and it really was not St. Aubin's fault. It is funny how today in our society it is never anyone's fault, but someone else's. If UPS has a bad policy why are they using them as a carrier?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like St. Aubins is stalling. Also, read all the forums, they are definitely the most complained about. File the claim with your CC company. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I called St. Aubins back today and everything was taking care of. They said they would refund my money or I could use the money as a store credit. Matt was really cool and very nice today. So I went ahead and ordered something else. Hopefully the saga has finally ended.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good for you, glad it ended in your favor.

Regards, Greg


----------

